# High Volt Diode for microwave



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi
I picked up a Sharp R-9h76 microwave/convention oven for free through craigslist. The only problem was that the microwave part didn't work. I tested everything I could, and only found the HV diode was the only thing to not work. I took the diode from an old microwave we had to test, and it worked perfectly. Now I'm looking to replace the diode in the sharp with a new one, but its going to cost close to $40 just for the one small piece. http://www.partstore.com/Part/Sharp/Sharp/R9H76/Sharp/Sharp/FHDZA053WRK0/New.aspx
I just feel this is too much to pay for something so small that should be easy to find. 
I did try looking for the exact model diode that was in this microwave which i think was sk hvr-1x-9. I can't find any info on that though, so I don't know. The only other number on the diode is 5902. I wasn't able to find a data sheet either. 
I searched ebay for high voltage diodes and a few came up like this one which is 1/4 the price. Wires are easy to crimp so it doesn't matter it has the wrong ends.

I'm just wondering whats the difference between all the diode in microwaves. Microwaves themselves haven't changed that much in a lot of years, so I don't understand all the differences in the diodes. So is it possible to use any diode that is for a microwave or does it depend on the microwave? Would the ebay one or one similar work?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Snoop


The difference in microwaves is the power rating ( Watts) because none are equal, find the sticker with its specs and compare it with another microwave you will understand why the diodes are not the same.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

sorry, that part I know, I really should also ask how do I know if a diode would be able to handle the power of the microwave? 
I think the volts of all microwave magnetrons are the same (somewhere around 5k volts if I remember correctly) so the only possible change I can think of would be that the amps and current would have to be higher in order to have a more powerful microwave. In that case, the diodes would have to be rated for the higher amps/current, but as long as the diode is rated at least for that or more it should not be a problem to use.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the extra you are paying is for the testing at factory to ensure that the diode works at rated Frequency, Power, Voltage and reverse Voltage .. Diodes are usually "selected" at source for their function. If you go for a cheaper version you might be lucky that it will work or you may be unlucky and it may burst into flames or just cook itself after using the microwave a few times


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Snoop 

What does the microwave do to leed you to believe it's the diode ? Did you test it on the diode scale or resistance ?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I tested the microwave with a multimeter (tested diode using resistance). Then I borrowed a diode from an old microwave we had (and was of comparable power) and tested it just long enough to change the temp of some water, so I know with a different diode it would work.
I made sure all the fans came on, that nothing was blocked (the microwave, even for how old it is, is perfectly clean inside and out). All connections were perfect, tight and clean.


----------

